# What is Your Major Function and What is the Truth?



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

What do you consider to be the Truth?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I guess introverted is my major function? Or maybe feeling?


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

Ti. Existence.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Si and truth is the truth.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Ne -- nothing.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Paris Geller said:


> I guess introverted is my major function? Or maybe feeling?


Are you an INFJ? Your major function would be introverted iNtuition if you are. What do you consider to be a Truth?


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

Ne - you say "the truth" like there is only one


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Paul Pierce


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

MNiS said:


> Are you an INFJ? Your major function would be introverted iNtuition if you are. What do you consider to be a Truth?


In the beginning I did come out as an INFJ but then came out as an ISFJ a few months later. So I guess introverted sensing. What do you mean by truth???????????

God I supposed.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Paris Geller said:


> In the beginning I did come out as an INFJ but then came out as an ISFJ a few months later. So I guess introverted sensing. What do you mean by truth???????????


Ah, so introverted sensing. By truth I mean what you could consider to be True either by evidence, induction or deduction.



> God I supposed.


Ah, okay. Thanks.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Ti - What do you even mean? Truth to what? That's a broad question.

Something infallible? Being 'true to one's self'? A universal truth?


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

My type says ENFP at the moment, so Ne,...  but we all know my track record for determining a type.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_"The Truth"_ could mean many things... I mean, we don't know anything for certain. How do we know anything is real at all? ...e.x. how do I know that I'm not just experiencing some elaborate dream in my head right now? 


I feel like there may be some omnipotent _"truth"_ tying the universe together somehow that humans may never have the capacity to know... if not, it'd be kind of boring, eh?


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

UglierBetty said:


> My type says ENFP at the moment, so Ne,...  but we all know my track record for determining a type.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



And looking objectively... (from my logic classes I had to take for Computer Engineering)... we can look at it as a true/false thing... 1s and 0s... that's how computers&electronics work.



but originally I interpreted your question how I replied in my 1st comment... while we can objectively examine the truth as humans, how do we know what is ultimately "true" in the grand scheme of the universe?


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... truth is nothing in particular. It has no inherent value in itself.

... yet, by chasing truth we discover things. Interesting. 

... a Pandora's box or forbidden fruit perhaps 

... except, I don't understand why the knowledge of things and consciousness is considered evil. 

... division by zero. Undefined. Approached by limits, revealing the infinite. Never reached. Never understood.

ENTP/INTP ... prolly Ne.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Kavik said:


> Truth to what? That's a broad question.


Whatever it is you personally or impersonally find to be true.



> Something infallible? Being 'true to one's self'? A universal truth?


Yes.


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

Ti.
I agree that the word 'truth' is vague in meaning.
I would consider truth to be circumstantial and that it depends on many factors.
Such a factor is whether it's objective or subjective; and if it's subjective, who is the subject or what is its relationship with the subject.
As I said, it also depends on the circumstances, unless we are talking about absolute truth.
Such thing as absolute truth does not exist for me, and I think it can't be defined. This could be because of a flaw in our language, a flaw in our intelligence itself, or simply because it doesn't exist. This makes the meaning of the word 'objective' ambiguous as well.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Fi 

"The Truth" is whatever _actually_ IS, however our ability to discover this and be certain of it is..... problematic. Given our limitations, there's always a possibility that there's more information out there that would radically change our perception of things. Different people will likely percieve things in their own unique way, some more similar to eachother, some more different from eachother. I like that one line Obi-Wan says to Luke about things being 'true from a certain point of view.' Things are _complex_ and paradoxes certainly exist, so... a single truth is hard to come by and be completely certain of. Though I don't think that everything is mushy and vague, I think things are a certain way, while people may perceive them differently, and perhaps none of those perceptions are 100% accurate. Also people like to make claims of the truth that may be too broad, while it may indeed be the truth in a more limited case.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Ni

Whatever I feel like the truth should be.


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ni - unknown and intangible. The truth is the murky waters that we human beings try to make into tangible systems to comprehend. But the systems are just an illusion, the water still slips in between our fingers.


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

Ne but my Fi is strong enough to make me behave like an infp some of the time...so I'm pretty confused.

God's word is truth...and by his word I don't just mean the Bible. Whether he speaks is truth!


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

-Alpha- said:


> Ni
> 
> Whatever I feel like the truth should be.


That can lead to many negative consequences in the wrong hands though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Ti-I don't know anything.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

Fi is my major function. What is the truth? I'll let sideshow Bob tell you about the truth...


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ESTJ, Te. Truth is what actually occurs.

Tree falls in a forest, doesn't matter if you or anyone else is around for it. Tree fell. End of story.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

MNiS said:


> That can lead to many negative consequences in the wrong hands though.


You should probably hope I'm not the wrong hands, I guess.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Se- experience


----------



## Distort (Aug 31, 2012)

The truth is the reality of things, what is actually the case. There is truth where there is existence. (Ne)

We have access to a single absolute truth, and that is our personal conscious experience.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Am I the only one bothered by the inaccuracies of the questions? 

It seems as though the original question intended to ask, "What is your dominant function?" and, "In your opinion, what is truth?"

To ask, "What is the truth?" involves a need for context - truth about what? While asking "What is truth?" is a philosophical question.

Si.

Truth is an entity unto itself - a consciousness that we interact with at a level with which we are comfortable within ourselves. Our interaction with truth involves shedding our preconceived ideas about everything and becoming open to ultimate reality. 

Red pill, or blue pill?


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Well I have Fe and I don't know how much my second function (In) affects this but anyway:

The truth is learned and highly subjective, but the truth that brings happiness in the world should be shared and taught to others as much as possible


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Te, the truth, well to quote Hegel "What is *rational is actual*, *what is actual is rational"

*To engage my aux somewhat, truth is a duality, there is objective* truth which is what can be measured to have actually happened. Then there is "experienced truth" which is a mix of the former with subjectivity. 

*Philosophical definition here


----------



## ientipi (Oct 17, 2013)

Ne- Anything that can be proven


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MNiS said:


> What do you consider to be the Truth?


Ne - that which isn't false.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

Fi.

We are born alone, we live alone and we die alone <3


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Scelerat said:


> Te, the truth, well to quote Hegel "What is *rational is actual*, *what is actual is rational"
> 
> *To engage my aux somewhat, truth is a duality, there is objective* truth which is what can be measured to have actually happened. Then there is "experienced truth" which is a mix of the former with subjectivity.
> 
> *Philosophical definition here


Thank you. I also believe the Truth is rational and objective or similarly not necessarily rational but perceptive.



Lady D said:


> Fi.
> 
> We are born alone, we live alone and we die alone <3


There's someone out there for you, I assure you. You just need to keep an open mind and willing to let someone enter your life.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

When concept and objective reality are in agreement.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

MNiS said:


> Thank you. I also believe the Truth is rational and objective or similarly not necessarily rational but perceptive.
> 
> 
> 
> There's someone out there for you, I assure you. You just need to keep an open mind and willing to let someone enter your life.


All I see is my body which contains my mind and mental abilities that come within that concept. What I mean by that is that I was born alone - I didn't have excess beings there with me. I also live alone, you see, these are just my hands that are writing. My common-law-husband is currently at work so I cannot momentarily excess my being upon his being so there you see, I WAS alone and I AM alone. When I die I guess I also die alone. You see, they don't make tandem coffins. BTW, I just need some extra liquor to stuff mine with. I don't want to meet my maker sober!!!! :shocked: What if they don't like me and they tell me to go to hell???!!! No one likes fairies sober!


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

Ni--God. And love. And by love, I don't mean the wishy-washy feeling, I mean sacrifice, commitment, the truth of the essence of LOVE. It IS the most powerful force on earth, fyi.


----------



## Metal Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

Ti - there is no truth, there is no reason, there is no point.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Ni. The truth about what? Are you asking me to define truth? If so, truth = the property of being in accord with fact or reality.


----------

